# Doctors



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, can anyone recommend a decent doctor, clinic here in Dubai?
Thanks


----------



## silks (Jul 24, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a decent doctor, clinic here in Dubai?
> Thanks


Hi Paul,

do you need a GP ?
I have always been happy at the GMC medical centre on Beach Road.
Cheers,
Silks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PaulUK said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend a decent doctor, clinic here in Dubai?
> Thanks



It would help if you specified which part of town as there are numerous good GPs.

If you do a seacrh you will find recent recommendations too.


-


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> It would help if you specified which part of town as there are numerous good GPs.
> 
> If you do a seacrh you will find recent recommendations too.
> 
> ...


Thanks, anywhere such as Al Barsha, Marina, Emirates Hills and this side of Burjuman would be fine.


----------

